# Baby Class pressure



## justanothergeordie (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi -

I have had a Baby Class for a couple of years but have only just got into fresh beans after buying an Iberital MC2 grinder. Previously the machine had never been cleaned which I realise now was pretty stupid. So I clean the group head and de-scaled and now it seems to be working okay again. I've ordered a new seal as there are some small drips and hopefully that will solve that. My main concerns are 1. There is a strange, almost dry gurgling noise when I turn the shot button off and 2. the pressure doesn't seem to be strong enough to get me a shot when I tamp the coffee using a lot of pressure.

Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

justanothergeordie said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have had a Baby Class for a couple of years but have only just got into fresh beans after buying an Iberital MC2 grinder. Previously the machine had never been cleaned which I realise now was pretty stupid. So I clean the group head and de-scaled and now it seems to be working okay again. I've ordered a new seal as there are some small drips and hopefully that will solve that. My main concerns are 1. There is a strange, almost dry gurgling noise when I turn the shot button off and 2. the pressure doesn't seem to be strong enough to get me a shot when I tamp the coffee using a lot of pressure.
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks.


The dry gurgling sounds like it is just the solenoid valve releasing the pressure from above the puck back in to the drip tray. My classic makes a gurgling sound then a whoosh.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say you cleaned the group head, did you remove the screen and the block behind it (USING A 5MM ALLEN KEY ?) If you did not it leaves a lot of muck behind it also corrosion caused by coffee on aluminium and coffee/oil residue. Remove and soak in Pully caff and give it a good scrub,also clean where the block fits.

With regard to slow flow/hard tamping, hard tamping and fine grinding will cause slow or non existent flow (choking). You should be aiming at a double shot in about 25 seconds,adjusting tamp and grind to achieve this.

As stated in previous post the gurgling/whoosh is the S/valve releasing excess pressure.


----------



## justanothergeordie (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi -

Yes I removed the screen and the block behind using an allen key to remove the 4 screws. I had to use a hammer to tap the allen key it was so fused together. I cleaned and soaked everything thoroughly overnight. The only thing I didn't replace was the rubber seal as I was waiting for one on order. I mainly just wanted to see if the pump/motor was shot or if it was something I could fix myself by cleaning. I got the rubber seal in the post today and will be replacing that even though it seems to be flowing out okay.

I will use the Puly sachet to clean it through too. I think it's just a case of everything happening at once i.e. trying to fix a clogged up machine and being introduced to fresh beans and a grinder all at the same time. There's obviously going to be a bit of trial and error.

Can anyone also recommend a good place to get beans delivered by post? I got a couple of complimentary bags from Happy Donkey when I ordered my grinder and they are nice but I'd like to experiment with some more.

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

justanothergeordie said:


> Can anyone also recommend a good place to get beans delivered by post? I got a couple of complimentary bags from Happy Donkey when I ordered my grinder and they are nice but I'd like to experiment with some more.


I've recently ordered and enjoyed beans from Rave Coffee (via Amazon or their own website) and Coffeebeanshop. Browsing through the bean threads will turn up many more recommendations for you.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Look up Rave coffee,they have a limited selection on Amazon but a great selection on their own web site.Thoroughly recommend them.


----------

